# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Digital Photo Frame F&U FD F830BL

## george.lamia

Δεν αναβει μετα απο διακοπή ρευματος. Το τροφοδοτικό του δουλευει κανονικά.

Εαν εχει ασχοληθει καποιος με την αποσυναρμολόγηση της συσκευής θα με βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα

----------

